# Cycling -Running - Led Vest



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.ipbrothers.com/led-vest



















Might be a good purchase for those that cycle or run during the darker evenings


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Or if you go raving.


----------

